# Dishwasher dispenser broken--Is it necessary to fix it?



## queenofthehouse (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a Kenmore Elite dishwasher. The detergent dispenser is broken. It looks as though the plastic lip of the door has broken off and it won't stay shut. The rinse aid half still works fine.

The part will run a minumum of $60 if I order it myself on-line. YIKES!
Should I fix it? Is there some fabulous reason I should?

I have just been putting in detergent like usual and running it. Dishes are coming out clean--as far as I can tell!

$60 for a cheap plastic part is outrageous, in my opinion.

Thanks.​


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Mine on my Bosch only pops open and spills soap granuals. I have been inside the door and it is a nasty looking sharp edged dispenser which I would not want to change...the door is not a fun spot to work.
If you are using cubes you might check the results putting them in the cutlery basket or not


----------

